# Federal skill worker



## kakha (Apr 20, 2011)

1. What happens if you fail to submit your proof of fund upon entry to Canada?
2. What type of document qualifies as proof of fund?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kakha said:


> 1. What happens if you fail to submit your proof of fund upon entry to Canada?
> 2. What type of document qualifies as proof of fund?
> 
> Thanks a lot


1) You could be refused entry

2) A recent bank statement, property appraisal, bank draft.


----------

